# websight software



## Onion (May 18, 2008)

what is good program for making a websight?  has to be easy LOL.


----------



## Snyder (May 18, 2008)

paying someone else to make it for you.


----------



## EricBrian (May 18, 2008)

Onion said:


> what is good program for making a websight?  has to be easy LOL.



Professional or peronsal web site? Are you using an OS X or a Windows computer?


----------



## Onion (May 18, 2008)

EricBrian said:


> Professional or peronsal web site? Are you using an OS X or a Windows computer?


 
it is for a small shop  i have.  i use wondows. thank you.


----------



## dslrchat (May 18, 2008)

My best advice would be to search google for a free template that you like, then customize from there.
If you need help with the customizing, email me and I can help you out.
Many free templates out there.


----------



## trunion (May 21, 2008)

Try this for a bunch of editors
http://www.download.com/3150-2048-0-1-1.html

There are some pretty good frees ones there. i also just downloaded a 30 day free trial of Adobe Dreamweaver, but it is fairly advanced.

One of the posters mentioned paying someone, try www.guru.com to find someone to do it for you, allot there are pretty reasonable, just pay close attention to their ratings.


----------



## jv17 (Aug 7, 2008)

you can try this..if you want..
http://www.coffeecup.com/


----------



## altyfc (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a combination of Photoshop and Dreamweaver.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2008)

They don't come any simpler than Notepad


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 7, 2008)

For editors, I honestly think that it doesn't get any better than Dreamweaver.  I use it strictly in the code view and use it primarily for a few different reasons:
1 - Intellisense auto-completion of tags.  This seems like a bit of a novely, but when you're full time job is programming in Visual Basic & VBA, you get used to auto-completion.  This is real time saver.
2 - Batch updating of files based on templates.  This means that when you have a site that consists of 300 pages and need to update the menu items, if you setup the template correctly, simply change the template file and those changes will trickle down to all 300 pages of your site.
3 - Defining sites.  I create & maintain several sites and being able to define them in Dreamweaver makes accessing their files much quicker and easier than any other editor I've tried.



Chris of Arabia said:


> They don't come any simpler than Notepad


While that is very true, you really have to know your stuff to be able to hand code a complete site in Notepad.  I've done it on numerous occassions, but web design is a part-time job for me, so I'm well versed in the coding aspect.
Also, going back to #2 above, if you coded all 300 of those pages in Notepad, you now have to go manually update all 300 pages for that one simple menu change.
Yet another thing is that, if you encounter an error in your page, you now have to go hunting and pecking through hundreds, if not thousands, of lines of code.  In an editor such as Dreamweaver, error checking is built in and any error found i underlined by a red line.  Will it catch everything?  Absolutely not.  But it will _always_ catch more than Notepad.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2008)

bullitt453 said:


> While that is very true, you really have to know your stuff to be able to hand code a complete site in Notepad.  I've done it on numerous occasions, but web design is a part-time job for me, so I'm well versed in the coding aspect.



Did I really have to point out the intended humour in that one?


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Did I really have to point out the intended humour in that one?


Actually, I know MANY developers who use strictly Notepad to do their coding, so I honestly thought it was a serious comment.  Glad to know I was wrong.


----------

